# shower leak three handle price pfister 20 years old



## ron47 (May 8, 2010)

My bathroom tub/shower is on the second floor of a high ranch. I had a small leak coming down near the tub drain. I could see this from under the tub. I had this problem about 4 years ago and replaced the stems, seats,with a replacement kit. Everything was good until this week. Started see a little leak again. I got a new kit and replaced all the same parts again. This time I still have a little drip. Also when i turn on the deveter handle to the shower I still get a little water from the tub filler going into the tub. If I have the hot water only on it is warm to the touch and if the cold is on it is cold to touch.I am a novice when it comes to plumbing problems.Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## kok328 (May 8, 2010)

First off a "Ranch Home" does not have two floors but, that's neither here nor there.

Q1:  Did you grind the valve seats before installing the seal kit?

Q2:  Did you have hot water prior to the repair?


----------



## ron47 (May 8, 2010)

In New York a two story house that has no below ground basement is called a high ranch. The kit came with new seats I took out the old ones and replaced with new ones.I think I only had a cold water leak but am not sure.


----------



## kok328 (May 8, 2010)

Does this unit have a pressure balancing device?
If it does, maybe it's stuck and not providing full flow of hot water.
Also, I really haven't seen a divertor that doesn't allow some water to come out the filler spout.
I also don't recall any experience with replaceable seats.  I guess I'm just too old (school).


----------



## ron47 (May 9, 2010)

No pressure valve. To remove the seats you use a L shaped tools that fits into the seats and you just unscrew them. The replacement kit comes with three new seats and you just screw them back in. I put a little teflon tape on each one. I took a shower this morning and still have a leak. You it be a leak from the drain pipe?


----------



## imthere (Nov 14, 2011)

I am experiencing the same issue on a repair I did on a friend's house. I can't seem to get it to stop trickling. I was told to try using a pipe joint compound instead of teflon tape. Recommendation was Key Tite. They don't have it in my area so I'm going to try some other pipe dope.


----------

